# Copy of visa Cancellation



## jared_cute12 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please help me. Im here at UAE. I need a copy of my cancellation for my new employment, but my previous employer didnt gave me a copy. Is there any website of establishment that I can get my copy of cancellation? Please help me.... I need it urgent. Also I only have 3 days to go to work for this one. I was cancelled last Nov. 15 2014, so my 1 month is going to over this 15 of Dec. what can i do?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Isn't it in your passport on the Visa itself ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

your previous visa should be there on your passport with the word "cancelled" stamped over it.


----------



## jared_cute12 (Dec 12, 2014)

yes ur right... but they need the cancellation paper... the one they pass to the immigration....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No they don't. 

Only the immigration service will have that and the chances of getting it are zero.


----------

